# The importance of charcoal powder for poisoning - keep some on hand



## Egypt Shepherd Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

Today my little 8 week old girl got under the sink and got hold of a packet of boric acid paste that is used to kill cockroaches she was in there for no less than 2 minutes and starting chomping into it.

We keep charcoal powder (from the pharmacy) as we have animals and there have been cases of poisonings

Google was my friend and sadly said no antidote but it is a mild poison but it could have been far worse

As soon I saw what she did I gave her yoghurt and baby milk with charcoal, she vomited this up three times and I watched her for most of the day and kept giving her milk with some egg yolk in it my idea to coat her stomach.

Easy enough to say take her to the vet when the vet here opens at 8pm and its hard to reach the other 3 as they are praying or smoking sheesha LOL and the next nearest are in Cairo which is like 5 hours

First course is vet but I believe the charcoal saved Jasmine but prevention is better than cure so ensure all baits are kept well away and off the ground even in cupboards as mine opens the doors.

I believe most pharmacies and some health food shops stock granulated charcoal (for people who fart lots) but I hope that someone somewhere stocks up on some of this, even if it saves 1 pets life it will be worth it as time is crucial

Not sure if anyone knows of anything else to help them vomit as I heard dilute peroxide can do so but do not know if it is safe or the dose

Yup 14 hours later she is OK and being a monster LOL


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad your pup is ok. You can use 3% hydrogen peroxide @ 5mils per 10 lbs of body weight, but call a vet or poison control center first, there are some things you don't want to induce for. I had to induce once before, but I got the go ahead from the ER vet.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder ... glad to hear your pup is okay!!!

A while ago something happened to one of the Hooligans and one of the posters told me I should always keep activated charcoal on hand. I purchased a bottle, haven't had to use it, but I feel better knowing it's here.


----------



## Egypt Shepherd Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

She is still doing great but try getting a straight answer from a "vet" here and no sign of a poison control centre here in Egypt it's a case of hospitals or vets for the walking wounded and places to go to die and not get better, and when you do get worse it's a case of being told its "sihr" (black magic)

Hmmm OK then good thing I eat those imported Lucky Charms on the morning


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad your little Jasmine is feeling better. Reading your story that would be really scary not having vet service or vet service that is a days drive. I wonder if there might be ask the vet type website or some way to be able to email or get a phone consult. Your point re charcoal is a good one.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a big ol' bottle and it's come in handy. I use it to make "fresh breath biscuits" but I was sure glad we had it around when the dogs ate a bag of coffee beans. Glad your little one is okay- if they sell child-safe locks for cabinets over there it would probably be a good investment.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Boric acid is also used to put into your eye for an eye infection, its not that bad I think? Be careful about inducing vomit, if it was a caustic substance you would not want it to go through the throat twice. The charcoal can soak up toxic stuff but wouldnt be of use against an acid either I think. Maybe itd be best to call poison control hotline and lie about it being a dog?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I was in Cairo about 15 years ago to work with my vet friends on a horse surgery - the vets doing the surgery were from US and Switzerland...I know that the availability of good vet care is not scare in your country....are there police vets in your city??? where are you??? Is it worse now that the political situation has changed so dramatically? I knew Dr. Baruti of the Cairo police....and several others as well...

When I had an incident with some pups getting into a poison a few years ago, they were drenched 3 or 4 times with charcoal to keep the poison from being absorbed....they were also made to vomit the poison (on full stomachs which helped) as soon as it was suspected they had eaten it. They were all fine...but I was told it could take a week to be sure...so I would drench her another few times to be sure!

Lee


----------

